# Cheap used batteries in Phoenix.



## jt321 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just a heads up i found a place that has some cheap used group 31 batteries with screw on terminals on top. Its $25 w/ core or $35 without. 
7551 N. 69th Avenue 
Glendale, AZ 85303 

(623) 939-6180 

Holler


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

